# Men hate 'fake' girls



## arrafay (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't know whether this belonged her or in the 'advice and rants' forum. I figured since I'm more wanting a discussion then to rant/ask for help I'd put it here.

Now I talk to a lot of guys and one things a lot of them will talk about is how they just can't stand 'fake' women. I'm talking physically here, but I'm sure they think physically probably also delves down into their personality too. The other day I was around men ranting about push up bras and how it's so fake of women to wear them, can't stand them, blah blah. So then I countered with telling them that I wear them quite a lot and other girls to, and that it seems to attract more guys then repel like they're acting like. Plus the fact that they'd never know if they were push up bras since there was soo little of a chance they'd ever get most girls out of their clothes......LOL shut them up.

But it's got me thinking about all the other times I've heard men talk about how they can't stand barbie dolls, plastic girls, girls who try to hard........but then you look around at the women who are considered sexiest by lots of guys (the kinds on in mens magazines, porn, anime depending on the guy XP[now that is fake]) and they're not exactly the epitome of real girls. Now I have nothing against so called 'fake' girls. I mean I wear make up, have had hair extensions, worn padded bras, used self tanner, and lots of other things men seem to rant and rail against, yet, (not) surprisingly get me a lot more attention then I normally do. It's like do men not realize that all these pictures they're drooling over in magazines are photo-shopped, or how much time those celebrities they love spend on hair and makeup? To me it seems like such an unrealistic expectation for guys to want girls who are beautiful to their standards, yet at the same time rant about how girls aren't real.

Here is an MSN convo I had last night which I think basically sums up my thoughts:

Me: also push up bikini?

Me: there's such a thing?

Guy: No, that was the joke.

Guy: If there was beaches would basically be a giant RL Photoshop job.

Me: lol well considering how many men would see those girls out of their bikinis, I'm sure they wouldn't actually complain to much about 'fakeness'

Guy: You'd be surprised. XD Guys don't like mind games.

Me: pshh guys rant about 'fake' girls and then that's the most common type of girl gone after. I think men just don't want to know things are fake

Guy: Probably.

Actually this just reminded me of a time in Glamor magazine when they showed men 3 pictures of a women with 3 different types of natural looks (one almost no makeup look, a barely makeup look, and pretty much a full out sexy look) and asked the guys which one they preferred.....and there was seriously something like 80% of guys liked the one with the most makeup.

So have you had any situations with guys like this? Do you think that it's because men just have unrealistic expectations, would rather not know how much work it takes to look good, or just really don't like it? Or do you think it's all total BS XD?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 28, 2010)

I think men (who don't cross dress




) don't realize what goes into beauty. Many say they want low maintenance women, yet when a woman is then she's criticized for not putting enough effort into her appearance. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Many men want the beauty they see in magazines and internet sites, but without it taking time or costing money. Truly unrealistic. I think if men were taught just what it takes to look good (finding clothes with the right cut, skin exfoliation, hair removal, skin care routines, makeup, hair, nails, dental care, choosing accessories, etc.) then their ideas of what high maintenance is would change.

I think the problem stems from men simply not understanding just how much work goes into beautifying yourself.


----------



## Karren (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol! Thanks L! I feel so much like a fake "fake woman".. Sigh...


----------



## Andi (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think men (who don't cross dress



) don't realize what goes into beauty. Many say they want low maintenance women, yet when a woman is then she's criticized for not putting enough effort into her appearance. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
Many men want the beauty they see in magazines and internet sites, but without it taking time or costing money. Truly unrealistic. I think if men were taught just what it takes to look good (finding clothes with the right cut, skin exfoliation, hair removal, skin care routines, makeup, hair, nails, dental care, choosing accessories, etc.) then their ideas of what high maintenance is would change.

I think the problem stems from men simply not understanding just how much work goes into beautifying yourself.

ITA! What they think is natural or "no makeup" actually requires quite a bit of it. I think men want women to look as "naturally" flawless as possible. Most donÂ´t like heavy eye makeup or a dramatic red lip, but they like flawless smooth skin, juicy lookig lips and big, bright eyes. But to achieve that look most of us need a bit of makeup.
I remember when I was a kid and was watching movies where there was a scene with a beautiful woman waking up in the morning. I thought to myself "wow, I wished I was that beautiful when I wake up", not knowing that that actress wears tons of makeup, then the image is digitally enhanced to erase more of her "flaws".

I asked my husband about me being high maintenance, and he said sometimes he wishes he had a low maintenance wife that will go camping and hunting with him and doesnÂ´t need over an hour to get ready to go out. But then again he likes a pretty girl, someone that turns heads in a sexy dress, and that definitely requires some maintenance and he accepts it. IÂ´d go crazy if he was one of those guys who ask "honey, are you still not ready yet?" every 5 min!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think men (who don't cross dress



) don't realize what goes into beauty. Many say they want low maintenance women, yet when a woman is then she's criticized for not putting enough effort into her appearance. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
Many men want the beauty they see in magazines and internet sites, but without it taking time or costing money. Truly unrealistic. I think if men were taught just what it takes to look good (finding clothes with the right cut, skin exfoliation, hair removal, skin care routines, makeup, hair, nails, dental care, choosing accessories, etc.) then their ideas of what high maintenance is would change.

I think the problem stems from men simply not understanding just how much work goes into beautifying yourself.

EXACTLY!! Men kill me with that women don't need or shouldn't put on makeup crap. Talking about they want a natural woman but quickly runs to the woman who is made up from head to toe.


----------



## ModVampire (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh they love to say they hate 'fake' girls! For me it always sounds like they try to make us beleive they can tell the difference. The truth is, they almost never do


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think men (who don't cross dress



) don't realize what goes into beauty. Many say they want low maintenance women, yet when a woman is then she's criticized for not putting enough effort into her appearance. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
Many men want the beauty they see in magazines and internet sites, but without it taking time or costing money. Truly unrealistic. I think if men were taught just what it takes to look good (finding clothes with the right cut, skin exfoliation, hair removal, skin care routines, makeup, hair, nails, dental care, choosing accessories, etc.) then their ideas of what high maintenance is would change.

I think the problem stems from men simply not understanding just how much work goes into beautifying yourself.

This.


----------



## arrafay (Mar 1, 2010)

haha well hey, the ones who crossdress at least have an appreciation for the effort XP Though my boyfriend does keep telling me I can practice makeup on him.......maybe I should go ahead and take him up on that offer so he can see XD.

I'll also agree that a lot of the problem is most men probably don't even know how far from natural all these so called 'natural women' they like are. I'll admit in the past I've pretty much kicked out my boyfriend while I was doing makeup because I didn't want him to sit there and see me steadily growing better looking then I really am lol, but maybe guys should be made to sit around and watch (or join in) for educational purposes.

I think the main thing that bothers me though is that women already have unreasonable expectations on how they should look even with every beauty treatment available, and then you have all these guys having unreasonable expectations WITHOUT help......give us a break guys =P Also.....because it's completely untrue. Rage about girls with fake boobs and caked on makeup, yet girls like that are still somehow the most popular/effective type when marketing sex appeal to guys. Also LOL ModVampire so true.......for how much men rant about fake they really don't seem like they can tell the difference anyways.

Guys just seem to have a lot of weird habits like this, I just hang around to many men I guess X_x The other one that annoys me is how they sit around and talk about all these extremely attractive celebrities/models and say things like, "pshh she's a dog, I would not do her." I think somehow it's a masculinity boost to pretend to turn down girls they would never have a chance with anyways lol

I think if I ever was with a guy like this (my boyfriend has said the whole 'I don't like girls who look like plastic' thing, but he's actually cool with me no matter how dressed up/down I look) I'd be sure to take him up on the whole natural thing.........goodbye razor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 1, 2010)

Very true. On a differant note, as marketers have a well worn road with high maintenance women, there are brand new highways being paved geared towards men now. In time it will be women deciding whether or not they want to be with a high maintenanced man. lol


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

An afterthought...

Prolly half the men I have known are metros anyways so they are starting to understand about the time spent. Obviously not to the level most women do but a little more.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 1, 2010)

my guy hates fake tits fake tans and fake personality luckly im with real tits tan naturally and i have an awesome personality so he says


----------



## kabuki_killer (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it all boils down to men not knowing what they really want. =]


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Lol! Thanks L! I feel so much like a fake "fake woman".. Sigh...


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kabuki_killer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it all boils down to men not knowing what they really want. =]



I totally agree!!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it's because men don't know what's realistic and what's photoshopped. Maybe we should invite them more often in the bathroom, show them how that works. I also bet most men don't know there are several kinds of bras.


----------



## XBoomBoomKittyX (Mar 2, 2010)

my ex boyfriend had a thing against push up bras but i was like he wasnt going to know anyways so he could shut up and stop talkin, but he was a real jerk and didnt like me wearin makeup or anything


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think men (who don't cross dress



) don't realize what goes into beauty. Many say they want low maintenance women, yet when a woman is then she's criticized for not putting enough effort into her appearance. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 
Many men want the beauty they see in magazines and internet sites, but without it taking time or costing money. Truly unrealistic. I think if men were taught just what it takes to look good (finding clothes with the right cut, skin exfoliation, hair removal, skin care routines, makeup, hair, nails, dental care, choosing accessories, etc.) then their ideas of what high maintenance is would change.

I think the problem stems from men simply not understanding just how much work goes into beautifying yourself.

Agreed.


----------



## ploHouse (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a guy and I'm all about non-fake girls. And I don't cross-dress


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a fact that people are drawn to certain aspects of beauty because it indicates "health" and "reproductive ability." Clear skin, bright eyes, physical maturity, smaller waist , etc in women are good indicators of reproductive health- so we women have learned to help ourselves by using makeup and push-up bras to achieve the more ideal form. Men may complain about it but it's obvious they prefer "fake" to the real thing for the most part, otherwise these things wouldn't work to attract attention.

Women don't base attraction on just physical- I remember watching a program and they showed women pictures of men and had them rate "how attractive is this guy." One was just photos and then another group also had information like income. The guys with a high incomes suddenly became more attractive. LOL


----------



## Darla (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting topic. I think it all comes down to the particular guy. Some guys want some eye candy on their arm and they don't care if she has fake breasts, extensions, tons of plastic surgery, dumb as dirt or whatever.

Some guys will pick up on the fact that the boobs look too fake or there is too much overdone makeup and claim they don't want a "fake woman".

Finally there are guys that they feel compatible with on an emotional, physical and intellectual level. They can find beauty in their partner and then that is all that matters.

I found the inclusion of CDs to be interesting too. and you know what the same rules apply! there are CDs that will go way over the top with their clothes, makeup and appearance to the best of their ability. Others will try a more restrained attempt at emulating real naturally looking women. CDs more than other guys do have an appreciation of what goes into getting the desired look.


----------



## Karren (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I remember watching a program and they showed women pictures of men and had them rate "how attractive is this guy." One was just photos and then another group also had information like income. The guys with a high incomes suddenly became more attractive. LOL 
I can relate to that... Girls that wore the same size clothes as I did were a lot more attractive than all those skinny ones!! Lol.


----------



## arrafay (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Women don't base attraction on just physical- I remember watching a program and they showed women pictures of men and had them rate "how attractive is this guy." One was just photos and then another group also had information like income. The guys with a high incomes suddenly became more attractive. LOL LOL 
Ya I do think culturally womans worth is looks while guys is pocket books.

Luckily there are plenty of people who can find value in a few more internal traits (nothing wrong with being rich/good looking, just hopefully not the only reason someone would pick a partner).


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 3, 2010)

Although guys claim they prefer natural beauty, I just don't believe it.

For instance, look at how many men consider Megan Fox one of the most gorgeous women to ever live. No offense to the actress of course, but the woman wears TONS of makeup. No one has ever even seen her without it.

I remember stumbling across an article in which a guy was raving about how pretty Megan looked without makeup when in the picture she had a full face on. Guys just don't know what is natural and what is natural makeup.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys Say Whatever They think girls want to hear in hopes of getting some lol plain &amp; Simple!!!!

If asked by a Girl "What type of girl do you like" There not gona say "Fake boobs, big hair, high heels etc"...... &amp; have you feel insecure or think he's an A$$hole

I believe The men who say I like Natural Beauty in a woman really mean They LIke natural Beauty in THEIR Woman guys want to look at the "fake boob porn looking girl" But dont want Their own chick looking like that for every other man to stare at!!!

I wear the fake lashes alot of makeup long hair all teased up &amp; I've never once been told to tone it down!!!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guys Say Whatever They think girls want to hear in hopes of getting some lol plain &amp; Simple!!!!
If asked by a Girl "What type of girl do you like" There not gona say "Fake boobs, big hair, high heels etc"...... &amp; have you feel insecure or think he's an A$$hole

I believe The men who say I like Natural Beauty in a woman really mean They LIke natural Beauty in THEIR Woman guys want to look at the "fake boob porn looking girl" But dont want Their own chick looking like that for every other man to stare at!!!

I wear the fake lashes alot of makeup long hair all teased up &amp; I've never once been told to tone it down!!!!!

I have to agree that some men and maybe most do see it this way. It's complicated and I don't think we'll ever know the truth behind it all.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 4, 2010)

Guys are such hypocrits! I read a study in Men's Health that was about guys supposedly not liking girls that wear a lot of makeup, in which one girl was given 3 looks, no makeup at all, very little makeup (foundation and some chapstick), and a full face of makeup. The guys were shown pics and told which girl they would like to date. The overwheming majority 85% went with the girl with the full face. I think 10% went with the no makeup at all, and less than 5 went with little makeup. Guys just make it seem like they don't like makeup, but it's total b.s!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very true. On a differant note, as marketers have a well worn road with high maintenance women, there are brand new highways being paved geared towards men now. In time it will be women deciding whether or not they want to be with a high maintenanced man. lol Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif An afterthought...
Prolly half the men I have known are metros anyways so they are starting to understand about the time spent. Obviously not to the level most women do but a little more.

I like the metrosexual guything going on. The thought of they have tried to make an effort is very delicious.


----------



## PatienceMarie (Mar 5, 2010)

I think men are simplistic. A lot so more than we might think. That's the problem though. We are complex emotionally driven women [some] and men are simple logically driven [again, some].

Men want a simple distinct line, a woman that can be dolled up, and a woman that can do those things with him, like hunting and what not. They like a woman to be able to diversify because simply enough, they feel like they can so we can as well.

It really depends on your man though, but as for your friends saying all that, I think that is half lie half truth. Guys like what it looks like, but had they ever got the chance to bed those said women, they would feel cheated if they were deceived to see her completely different out of her clothes.

Great topic




. I love the intensity.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PatienceMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think men are simplistic. A lot so more than we might think. That's the problem though. We are complex emotionally driven women [some] and men are simple logically driven [again, some]. Tell that to my boyfriend. He's completely impulsive and has zero common sense. He's also far more emotional than me.


----------



## PatienceMarie (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, like I said, for SOME.


----------



## naturesorganic (Mar 5, 2010)

It's a Very Nice post...


----------



## Eyelining (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha this is a really interesting thread! I personally think mens claim to hate 'fakery' stems from two things. Firstly, as much as they love a gorgeous put together woman, they worry that a woman who puts too much into her appearance will infringe on their life. It may be good fun going out with a stunner but not so much if you've had to sit there debating the finer details of wardrobe and makeup with her for 4 hours before you were able to get her to leave the house. Men in general find makeup boring and so if it is really obvious how much time you put into it they will assume that applying slap is all you do all day.

Secondly most men are simply clueless. They want you to look good and naturally made up but as people have said have no idea how much time effort and practice that 'effortless' makeup requires. In short they think women can look fab but not take any time to do so. Hehehe... I remember the first week my fiance moved in. He found my eyelash curlers and spent a good hour trying to figure out what they were! Bless...


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2010)

Ita with Leticia. Honestly, most men just aren't aware how much effort goes into the "no makeup" look. I remember one time I had very natural looking makeup; my skin looked radiant, my eyes were subtley smudged with a bronzey e/s and I had nude lipgloss. It had taken me about 30 mintues to do it and my husband tells me, "See, I told you you looked fine without makeup!" I quickly told him I DID have makeup on and he didn't say much else about it.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Eyelining* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Secondly most men are simply clueless. They want you to look good and naturally made up but as people have said have no idea how much time effort and practice that 'effortless' makeup requires. In short they think women can look fab but not take any time to do so. Hehehe... I remember the first week my fiance moved in. He found my eyelash curlers and spent a good hour trying to figure out what they were! Bless... SO true! I could have a full face of makeup on and a guy would think I wasn't wearing any at all. According to them foundation, concealer, powder, eye liner, eye shadow, mascara, and lipstick is au naturale. In fact, the natural look requires the most products, and so men are gladly fooled.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 8, 2010)

Men want to have SEX with "fake" girls : Heidi Montag, Pam Anderson, Playboy centerfolds,etc. Men want to MARRY the girls next door: Sandra Bullock, Jennifer Anniston, Hilary Swank types. I had a long discussion with my fiance about this!


----------



## shayy (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Men want to have SEX with "fake" girls : Heidi Montag, Pam Anderson, Playboy centerfolds,etc. Men want to MARRY the girls next door: Sandra Bullock, Jennifer Anniston, Hilary Swank types. I had a long discussion with my fiance about this! Ha i love this, cause its true! Every guy is this way. They will look at a "fake" woman and say, "man, i want to get with her!" and then thats it. Men look at the rest of us and say "man, i want to get to know her!" haha. i would SO much rather be that girl.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 8, 2010)

i Agree to a somewhat degree BUT I'd much rather be the Girl my Guy wants to get to know &amp; Fantasises about not one or the other!!!!!!!!!!!! Id much rather lean toward pam anderson than jen aniston though


----------



## shayy (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah thats true! but i guess what i was trying to say when i said i'd rather be that girl is i dont want my guys reason behind talking to me being "i wanted to get in your pants!" kind of a thing! ha ya know?? i mean, i want him to want to be with me, but if he is coming up to me first time in hopes of banging me, i must look slightly slutty. or else that is just the kind of guy he is



haha


----------



## pinkprincess<3 (Mar 9, 2010)

this reminds me of my own experience with my boyfriend. when I first started dating him he told me he liked me better when I didn't wear any make up. So for about six months I did the totally make up free look and he didn't say anything bad about my looks, but then I personally got bored and missed my make up so I started wearing it again whether he wanted me too or not. After seeing how smoking hot I got after wearing make up though he's totally on board with me wearing make up again!


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 9, 2010)

I had an issue with not wearing enough makeup to please my man.. lol. I was goth and so was he. The more makeup, the more he liked it. It was to the point where I couldn't fit anymore eyeliner on my face and the white makeup got everywhere. Then there are guys like Marilyn Manson that wears makeup and is attracted totally to the girl next door, Evan Rachel Wood. Another goth guy I dated loved goth girls, but he had posters of blonde, tan chicks in his bathroom.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tell that to my boyfriend. He's completely impulsive and has zero common sense. He's also far more emotional than me.




OMG, my boyfriend is cheating on me!


----------



## nickyQ (Mar 10, 2010)

Make up=fake??


----------



## Shes A Boy? (Mar 13, 2010)

Does this mean crossdressers are fakes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jodevizes (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a program on the radio where they interviewed guys in the street. They all said that they didn't like girls that wore a lot of make up and fake tan. The girls said they wore wore make up for themselves and to impress other girls.

So much time wasted, I could have just gone out with a brown bag on my head. LOL


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The girls said they wore wore make up for themselves and to impress other girls. Exactly, never so dressed up as when I am going out with my friends.


----------



## Darla (Mar 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Shes A Boy?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does this mean crossdressers are fakes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its all fake, just trying to create an illusion but its all for fun


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

Wearing push up bra isn't fake, breasts implants are fake, but then again, isn't that what most men look for? isn't that something that turns them on? for example when they droll over playboy magazines, I hope they know that 99% of female models in magazines such as playboy have had breasts implants, with 900 pounds of makeup on and lots of photoshopping. Alot of men even some women didn't know that push up bra isn't just for show, it can help us alot in ways people don't understand, girls who wear push up bras can avoid saggy boobs at an early age. Putting on makeup isn't fake, I put on makeup and it's a great confidence booster, it is like working out everyday, we feel fresh and beautiful therefore, we feel extra confident. anyways, I think guys need to practice what they preach. Why is it ok for celebrity and models to be fake, but they frown upon regular girls who put on makeup and dressing beautiful?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 18, 2010)

Wearing makeup IS fake technically speaking , Nobody wakes up with pink lips &amp; thick coated eyelashes &amp; sultry lined eyes But like Darla said its all in good fun!!! A push up bra Used for confidence or not Is still fake If you naturally dont wake up with your chest high up its still false advertisement But hey some women use breast implants for confidence too My grandma had breast cancer &amp; they cut off her breast &amp; to feel like a woman she got implants her intentions were pure of course But it doesnt change the fact that there still fake!!! its All fake when you think about it but Not always in a bad way!!! I Think as long as your happy with your Makeup, implants etc. Have fun &amp; be happy with it Its alot more fun when you do it to please yourself!


----------



## Minka (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, that men don't understand what goes into a beauty routine that gives the illusion that someone has "natural" beauty.

I've talked to guys that couldn't tell whether or not a Playboy model had a fake tan, or if it was her natural skintone - it's very amusing.

Another thing i've learned, is when a guy feels insecure in himself (and you'd be surprised how insecure men REALLY are), then they will pretend to not be interested in chicks that wear makeup, hip clothing, push-up bras, etc. but if you've ever seen their cell pics, or been into their houses, you'll see pics or posters of half naked women with clearly fake breasts, tons of makeup, fake tans and evidence of photoshopped body parts (pixelation).

Its come to my understanding that men most likely do this because even though they think women of that look are drop-dead sexy, they feel like they aren't good enough to make it with one, so they put on a poker-face and pretend they don't want or "need" these "kinds" of women, despite the fact they have Playboys and posters featuring women of this look which they find worth spending their money on and also wanking off to.

How many times have you been out somewhere with guys (or around guys) and a super sweet and extra cute/sexy chick walked by, dropped a word (or didn't) and the guys you were with (or just standing near, and you happened to overhear) made an unnecessary negative comment about her makeup, hair, breasts, or just about her personality (even though she's said next to nothing in general) even though they're clearly checking her out as she walks by. I can't even tell you how many times i've seen this.

A man's own psychology, and his irresistible love for the fantasy women in the media makes a man intimidated by a drop-dead amazingly gorgeous woman.


----------



## CuppyCake (Mar 30, 2010)

There are men who do like "all natural" women and men who like the made up look...men are confusing at the very least.


----------



## shayy (Mar 30, 2010)

its hard to explain to a guy that the pics he sees in playboy/SI are misleading most of the time. guys truely want to believe that there are girls that look like that some where out in the world. to say something like "oh, you do know that she is mostly plastic in that pic..." or "well, thats not her REAL tan" or "man i bet photoshop is a lifesaver for these women!" will end in him getting defensive, and trying to stand up for the girl. its hard to crush the dream men have that a flawless, perfect woman does exsist, when we all know that EVERYONE has a flaw, not saying it is a bad thing, but there is no such thing as a perfect body or a perfect woman. there are, however, women who are close to perfect. they have a great body, gorgeous features and are as close to perfect as we feel we could ever be.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh i think that most guys who say this are just generally hypocrites. They state that they like natural girls yet they bog at unnatural bimbos with fake tits. I don't think most of them know what they're talking about.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't read all the posts because there's a lot to read! But my boyfriend falls into this as well. He doesn't like fake girls. I wear makeup, but since it's me it doesn't count? Doesn't make sense, because I do my hair (sometimes) but it's me so it doesn't count. However, when another girl is wearing high heels to him, that's fake and he gets angry and tells me she's fake and he can't stand that.

I don't get the hostility. I think what it is, is that one guy mentioned that he didn't like that. Now every single guy you meet says that. They don't even know why, they just don't like it. They all fall into this bandwagon hype of hating "fake" girls.

whatever, I don't care. It doesn't matter at all. Just do what you do and you'll be fine with your life.


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

Men don't get that in the morning we all look a little scruffy. I spent the night at a guys house (we were drunk so i crashed on his couch) and in the morning he was like "wow what happened to you" and I just looked at him. I then realized that he had never seen me without make up. He'd never seen me without my hair done. So when I took a shower the night before I washed away the person he recognised. I explained to him that if he gave me about ten minutes i'd be back to me (makeup not hair). He was very confused for a moment and then shrugged and said simply "weird."


----------



## tabitad79 (Apr 30, 2010)

I totally agree with you...

Tabita


----------



## Sefanie (May 2, 2010)

I think when it comes down to it, men assume the most beautiful women in the world are just "naturally beautiful". I mean most good looking guys I know just roll out of bed and BAM, there they are. No makeup or anything extra. If your a man and you take care of yourself and your good looking then your just good looking. Unfortunately we don't have it that easy. Some of the most beautiful women out there have to work for the beauty everyone kind of expects in our society. I don't think that makes them any less beautiful just not up to our photoshop standards.


----------



## Johnnie (May 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Men don't get that in the morning we all look a little scruffy. I spent the night at a guys house (we were drunk so i crashed on his couch) and in the morning he was like "wow what happened to you" and I just looked at him. I then realized that he had never seen me without make up. He'd never seen me without my hair done. So when I took a shower the night before I washed away the person he recognised. I explained to him that if he gave me about ten minutes i'd be back to me (makeup not hair). He was very confused for a moment and then shrugged and said simply "weird." Wow, that was rude of him! I don't know how I would handle something like that. I'd be so pissed nonetheless.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, that was rude of him! I don't know how I would handle something like that. I'd be so pissed nonetheless. my exact thoughts!!!!


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

I don't think that man should be given the opportunity to procreate if he is living life thinking that there is such a thing as a 'natural' beauty! Anyone after age 25 requires a bit of help looking that way and the term natural beauty is a bit of an oxymoron. Noone is too pretty when they are unwax, no moisturizer, frizzy haired, no makeup. Men should know that already if they have had conversations with their moms.


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2010)

I've never thought that enhancing yourself as being "fake".. If it makes you feel better about yourself then do it... Ok maybe Joan Rivers 20th face lift is pushing the limits.. But makeup is more like an art form in my mind... Men are just as guilty of trying to look good (if and when they do shower)... And when their hair starts to thin they will do just about anything to get it back or make it look thicker.. They just do want to admit it to anyone else or their selves..

The truth is getting old sucks... Lol.


----------



## kabuki_killer (May 6, 2010)

Most of the "beautiful" people spend a good amount of their very large incomes on their looks. Still, they hate the paparazzi and candid camera. If you spend a fraction of that cost and think you're decently photographable on a day-to-day, kudos to you.

@Imprintwilight: I hope that boy never experiences the touch of a woman again. =]


----------



## Fade to Black (May 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Imprintwilight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Men don't get that in the morning we all look a little scruffy. I spent the night at a guys house (we were drunk so i crashed on his couch) and in the morning he was like "wow what happened to you" and I just looked at him. I then realized that he had never seen me without make up. He'd never seen me without my hair done. So when I took a shower the night before I washed away the person he recognised. I explained to him that if he gave me about ten minutes i'd be back to me (makeup not hair). He was very confused for a moment and then shrugged and said simply "weird." What a creep! I highly doubt he looked like a supermodel the next morning!


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a creep! I highly doubt he looked like a supermodel the next morning! Its because men pride themselves on looking unkempt and scruffy and women are viewed to be beautiful when everything is in its place and flawless. My son will spend hours (not consecutively) in front of any reflective surface to get his hair just perfectly messy! Maybe he previously dated women who woke up 2hrs before her man to shower and fix her make up only to return to bed and wake up flawless??? I know some who do. Kinda scary.


----------



## AgnethaS (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kabuki_killer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Most of the "beautiful" people spend a good amount of their very large incomes on their looks. Still, they hate the paparazzi and candid camera. If you spend a fraction of that cost and think you're decently photographable on a day-to-day, kudos to you. Well said!


----------

